# Vegens and Hunting



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is some reading material from a Vegen's forum you might be interested in :

http://www.veggieboards.com/boards/archive/index.php/t-3069.html


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Here is some reading material from a Vegen's forum you might be interested in :
> 
> http://www.veggieboards.com/boards/archive/index.php/t-3069.html


Im surprised how many Vegens support hunting.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

vpier said:


> Im surprised how many Vegens support hunting.


I was too......butttttt......if they were pressured what would happen then? :thumbs_do


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> I was too......butttttt......if they were pressured what would happen then? :thumbs_do


Good thing most people in the US love meat!!!!


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 21, 2003)

I notice that they apparently won't let meat-eaters post, at least not more than once. Pretty hard to clear up the blatant errors and misconceptions about hunting and wildlife management if they want to live in an echo chamber.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Many people say " What's the time that the deer are overpopulated" I believe it is the point when I have had 2 friends dads killed and my uncle crippled, that's when I believe they are over-populated. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Engelsmung (Jan 12, 2005)

*lol*

those people are so confused.


----------



## Threebows (Jun 10, 2003)

TimClark said:


> Many people say " What's the time that the deer are overpopulated" I believe it is the point when I have had 2 friends dads killed and my uncle crippled, that's when I believe they are over-populated. Just my .02 cents.


*??? *


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm guessing that when driving becomes a hazard because of deer in the road, that's a sign of a problem.


----------



## franklinm (Jan 30, 2005)

I believe that they are confused , Don`t they know that what they eat also has a form of life , to pick a plant kill`s it , the way I see it they are no better than we are . just confused.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Don't forgett there are plenty of Vegans and Vegitarians (not the same thing) who are so, not becuase they have sympathy for animals but for health or other reasons.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

What's the difference between a Vegan and a Vegitarian? huh? huh?


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> What's the difference between a Vegan and a Vegitarian? huh? huh?


My understanding is that while a vegetarian does not eat meat, the vegan abstains from all use of animal products.

Vegetarian --- Does not eat meat, but might use something made from an animal by product.

Vegan --- Does not eat meat, and would not use something made from an animal by product either.


Note: Some vegetarians may consume animal products that are not involved with the death of an animal such as eggs and milk, especially if such is free range.


----------

